# Really weird cycle. Are these tests positive?



## TWO2TANGO

Hello,

pic of my cycle and pic of OPKs I took today. Would you consider the OPKs positive? NTNP but I am having a really weird cycle. The past 8 cycles have been normal length and bleeds but this one is all sorts of wack.


----------



## hayleight87

Didn't want to read and run. I'm rubbish with OPKs I never get a 'true' positive so I'd count yours as a positive. I never get the lines the same or the test line darker.

Good luck hun xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I would say positive


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I would say “almost” positive


----------

